# Portuguese weather reports



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You will find much useful information at the *English language site of the Portugese Instituto de Meterologico*". 


Not dumbed down as much as Sky news weather, and lot of information, -isobars, sea surface temperature, wind speeds etc.

And also Seismic activity.


Instituto de Meteorologia, IP Portugal


----------

